#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Хорватии

## Izar

Друзья, буду благодарен, за информацию о действующих центрах, практикующих и о приезде Учителей Тибетского буддизма в Хорватию.

----------


## Даша

Country Address & Activities Telephone, e-Mail, & Web 
Croatia, Zagreb Dharmaaloka: 
Budisticki centar 
Dordiceva 23/IV
Zagreb 



Teacher: Zarko Andricevic 
Contact Person: Karmen Mihalinec  
Activities: 

Thursdays and Saturdays - chan sitting group, lecture/chanting 

Courses on Buddhist doctrine and public lectures  

Regular chan retreats (one - seven-day) 

Seminars, publications 
 Tel/Fax: 00385 1 481 00 74
email: info@dharmaloka.org
web: www.dharmaloka.org

----------


## Ersh

Это чаньский центр линии Шеньяня

----------


## Даша

So sorry

----------

